# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  чавота какой-то антивирус на китайском и часто вылазиют окна каких-то сайтов.

## Alexandr Chernov

не подскажите что за хрень вылазит на экран переодически.на рабочем столе какой-то антивирусник на китайском языке.нажимаю на него правой кнопки мыши и какой из этих ироглифов слово удалить?на компе стоит windows 7 максимальная,антивирус  microsoft security essentials.
фото прилагаю.

остальные фото здесь


https://drive.google.com/folderview?...Ws&usp=sharing

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Подскажем. Обращайтесь за помощью в раздел Помогите.

----------

